# Rope/Reed fish question.



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys I was just curious. I bought a rope fish for my community tank a little while back, and he is one of my favourite fish of all time. I want to get another one, and I'm pretty sure it's ok to add it, but just wanted to make sure. Does anybody know if they happen to grow territorial or anything? I know they would like a mate or a few, but I just want to be 100 percent sure. Thanks.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

wats the size of the tank...if it is big enough it will be fine


----------



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

It's a 120 gallon tank. I bought him yesterday and he seems to be doing fine so far. I'm pretty sure the new one is a male, and the old one is a female. Every single rope fish at the store was twice the size of mine, and they just got their shipment in. I also noticed a slight colour difference. 

I had an african dwarf frog in the tank before I got the new rope, and he's been MIA for a little over a week now. I know they can sneak into any little crack in the tank, but I have a feeling my other rope may have swallowed him.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

yeh he may have yeh u will be fine with a 120...there pretty cool little fish


----------

